# Clarence Clemons RIP



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Clarence Clemons dies: Bruce Springsteen releases statement | NJ.com

Clarence Clemons dies of complications from stroke | NJ.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What the hell? I was just reading the other day that he had a stroke but was going to be OK


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Truly sorry to hear the big man has passed. When they lay him to rest the sax solo from "Jungleland" should be played. RIP Clarence.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh no...RIP Clarence...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Another great "voice" silenced: his sax solos often seemed to say more than the lyrics.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The E-street band definitely won't be the same without him. I was hoping he'd pull through.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I read about this today. A sad day for music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mario said:


> Truly sorry to hear the big man has passed. When they lay him to rest the sax solo from "Jungleland" should be played. RIP Clarence.


I can't count how many times I've listened to that over the years, and it destroys and exhausts me every single time. Sometimes you find music that's bigger than....well, just about anything. And it takes a big man to play big music like that.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I can't count how many times I've listened to that over the years, and it destroys and exhausts me every single time. Sometimes you find music that's bigger than....well, just about anything. And it takes a big man to play big music like that.


You took the words out of my mouth. RIP Clarence.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> When they lay him to rest the sax solo from "Jungleland" should be played.


 
...that's the one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...that's the one.


Yup! Just rocking that one at work right now 

I've never seen the Boss live, and now I don't know if I want to. Clarence was such a big part of the band, their sound and their stage presence. I feel sorry for whoever they find to take his place.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of watching the E-Street Band doing what they do twice: once in 1975 during the Born to Run tour, and once in 1980 during the tour supporting The River. I don't think Clarence will be replaced by anyone. Between his loss, and the earlier loss of Danny Federici, whose accordion on things like "Sandy" was every bit as much a signature as Clemons' sax work on other tunes, I suspect many songs will be reworked. Those guys played together for so long, I think it would likely be more disruptive to play the tunes as originally arranged and NOT see Clarence or Danny there (but see somebody else instead), than it would be to simply rearrange the tunes for different instrumentation.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I've had the pleasure of watching the E-Street Band doing what they do twice: once in 1975 during the Born to Run tour, and once in 1980 during the tour supporting The River. I don't think Clarence will be replaced by anyone. Between his loss, and the earlier loss of Danny Federici, whose accordion on things like "Sandy" was every bit as much a signature as Clemons' sax work on other tunes, I suspect many songs will be reworked. Those guys played together for so long, I think it would likely be more disruptive to play the tunes as originally arranged and NOT see Clarence or Danny there (but see somebody else instead), than it would be to simply rearrange the tunes for different instrumentation.


Agreed, which is why I'm so bummed that I didn't get around to seeing them the last 3 or 4 times they rolled through Toronto. I always said, oh well, I'll go next tour. I guess I never gave it any thought that the next tour might be something completely different.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Never really been a fan of Bruce, but man, I loved Clarence's horn solos.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

This is sad. Clarence Clemons' sax playing was surprising.
I always thought of him in terms of Bruce Springsteen,
but I'd be hearing a hot song from someone, liking the sax,
and it would turn out to be Clarence Clemons.

Musicians who play wind instruments like sax and trumpet,
according to the American Federation of Musicians,
have a seven or eight year shorter lifespan than finger twiddlers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Never really been a fan of Bruce, but man, I loved Clarence's horn solos.


this very thing


----------

